
Volkswagen just re-released everyone's favourite hippy-van…but now it’s electric - edward
http://www.theplaidzebra.com/volkswagen-just-re-released-everyones-favourite-hippy-vanbut-now-its-electric/
======
cdumler
TL;DR: "Rumours have begun to circulate about the re-emergence of the iconic
VW hippy-van.."

"Dr. Heinz-Jakob Neusser spilled the beans at the recent New York Auto Show
that Volkswagen is in fact working on producing an electric version of the
classic camper bus."

"Unfortunately the new electric model of the hippy-classic is still a concept
car, and releasing it to the masses depends largely on manufacturing cost. "

